# Black Cap Trellis



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a black cap raspberry that I believe a bird planted. The brambles now go about 7 ft. from the center in each direction. I want to do 2 pvc arches to accommodate the brambles. I need to put in a gate and one side of the raspberries are in the way.

Any advice? As far as I know the black caps will only fruit once each season. I think in August in zone 4. 

Also, with the 2 crop red raspberries, does any one have any particular advice to get them to produce well and be healthy? I know they prefer full sun. We have them scattered around on our property but none of them come close in productivity and strength as my friend's raspberries down the road...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While I have foraged black caps many times, I'd never introduce this invasive bramble to my garden area. 

You are correct, they fruit once a year. You might notice they are often smaller than a known variety of red raspberries. As you have indicated, those know variety of red raspberries, fruit twice a year. 

There are blackberries that look like raspberries, but larger.

But I don't see the point intentionally growing/allowing the spread of a plant that is known to produce a small amount of small berries.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I appreciate your advice. The reason I left it grow is that while I like red raspberries, black caps are my favorite. I have never seen one of these get this impressive before. You are right, it didn't have a lot of berries but the ones it did have were 2x as big as the ones growing on the edge of the woods. It came up in area that I usually grow dahlias and canas in. 

I assume it grew so big is because of extra fertilizer in the soil but I wonder if sometimes a mutation can cause a new plant with different characteristics to begin...


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

light rain said:


> I assume it grew so big is because of extra fertilizer in the soil but I wonder if sometimes a mutation can cause a new plant with different characteristics to begin...


Yes, it can. It can even cause one branch to have different properties than the rest of the plant. In plant breeding, this is known as a "sport".

Black caps are one of my favorites, too!!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not sure that you want your black cap to get that big. I always trim mine to 4-5 feet. That causes the cane to grow side shoots, which is where the berries are produced. Black raspberries are my favorites too!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

You may be right. I have never grown/tended a black cap. I just went and walked around and picked them wherever they sprung up. This one plant now extends around 12 ft. We haven't gotten a killing frost so it is still growing. 

Next summer I'll have to see just how well it produces. The brambles that are resting on the ground now still haven't rooted. I am surprised at that...

I will start fertilizing with MGrow in mid May to see if I can increase fruit production.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You are lucky to find a plot that is ready to pick...some of us have to spend $$ for plants, tend them...and finally get to pick something. I used to envy my dad's huge blackberry patches. He, of course, hated them in his pastures but always left some for us kids to pick. I reminded him that he didn't have to do a thing but brushhog the down every few years.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

in the spring cut the primocanes (new spring growth) to waist height. they'll react by sending tons of laterals, which is where the fruiting typically occurs. tip the laterals at 24" and they'll really surprise you. cut out the old floricanes. give a dose of fertilizer spring and fall.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Bob, thanks for the advice. I'll put it down on the calendar for next year. I haven't been able to comment 'cause my computer was being difficult. Our DSL came out and helped get it going. I could use DH's to look at things but not able to make comments 'cause he didn't want his to start acting like mine. Totally valid...


----------

